

How to choose a machine learning API to build predictive apps - louisdorard
https://medium.com/@louisdorard/developer-considerations-for-choosing-a-machine-learning-api-20e2de15eb3a

======
louisdorard
You've probably heard about Amazon Machine Learning or Google Prediction API
or BigML, but as a developer, how do you choose one of these APIs when you
want to integrate ML in real-world apps?

